# Looking for a bass player in Calgary



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

If you want to rock out on some cover tunes let me know.


Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## ogyen (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll be in calgary for the summer if you're still looking for a bass player, I'll be there in early may. I know a temporary bass player isn't ideal, but if you're interested let me know.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ogyen said:


> I'll be in calgary for the summer if you're still looking for a bass player, I'll be there in early may. I know a temporary bass player isn't ideal, but if you're interested let me know.


Give me a call when you get here. 819-7315


Come one there has to be some yocal lurking. HELLLLLOOOO!!!!


----------

